# home educating while in spain



## appleh (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi,
I live in n.ireland and homeschool my children 5 and 7.We have recently built a house inland from malaga in the Alhaurin area,and I would hope to spend alot of time there ie.up to six months per year,mostly during the summer months,and also travelling back and forward to n.ireland.
After reading varying articles about the legality of homeschooling in Spain,I am becoming quite worried about my intention to do this.Is there anyone who homeschools in this area? or can anyone tell me whether or not I am likely to run into problems by homeschooling while I am here? I would also be keen to meet up with anyone in and around this area who home educates.
Any info would be much appreciated,
thanks.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

appleh said:


> Hi,
> I live in n.ireland and homeschool my children 5 and 7.We have recently built a house inland from malaga in the Alhaurin area,and I would hope to spend alot of time there ie.up to six months per year,mostly during the summer months,and also travelling back and forward to n.ireland.
> After reading varying articles about the legality of homeschooling in Spain,I am becoming quite worried about my intention to do this.Is there anyone who homeschools in this area? or can anyone tell me whether or not I am likely to run into problems by homeschooling while I am here? I would also be keen to meet up with anyone in and around this area who home educates.
> Any info would be much appreciated,
> thanks.


Unoffciially, until you are here on day 187, you're on a long vacation and under the rules of the governing country. In your case I assume that would be NI.

Officially, not sure. According to a now famous (thanks to YOUTUBE) southern Minor Judge (as in childrens judge, not a young judge), if a policeman walks past a kid on a schoolday in school hours and does nothing, he is breaking the law. So you've asked a difficult question on a difficult subject, even in Spain for Spanish kids and parents.

I suspect that as you are here for "long holidays" from a legality point of view, and not resident, it will be difficult for anyone to actually get you into any sort of official hassle. Having said all that, neighbours (for example) can be a pain in the rear and you never know.

Why don't you ask your Embassy/Consulate, you might find that UK rules apply.

Suerte.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It has been mentioned on here before, maybe do a search and see what comes up. If memory serves, the oveall opinion was that its illegal. If you feel strongly enough about doing it, you could send your children to a state school which finishes at 2pm and then do home education in the afternoons and the schools over here break up for a 3 month summer holiday so that gives you the opportunity too!!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

It's not legal BUT if you are not on the padrón and don't "exist" there is very little anybody could do about it. If stopped, speak English and say you are on holiday if you feel so strongly about it.


----------



## appleh (Apr 1, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> It's not legal BUT if you are not on the padrón and don't "exist" there is very little anybody could do about it. If stopped, speak English and say you are on holiday if you feel so strongly about it.


Thanks for the info everyone,it has helped answer my questions,

best regards. H.


----------

